# Idea para construir un intercomunicador



## alexistkd (Mar 26, 2010)

Buenas noches, tengo una idea para mi hogar de un intercomunicador pero este que sea tanto alambrico via cable e inalambrico como un tipo de walkie talkies donde pueda comunicarme tanto con cable conectado o sin el mismo me podrian aclarar o dar algunas opiniones acerca de este sistema y si es posible hacerlo de ambas formas como si fuera redundancia tener uno por si las moscas. 

PD: ya tengo la idea del circuito para la forma inalambrica con antena pero no encuentro la forma de hacerlo tambien que funcione cableado.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 26, 2010)

fácil le quitas la antena y le pones un cable coaxil y  ya esta funciona con cable ,le quitas el coaxil le pones antena y ya esta sin cables


----------



## alexistkd (Mar 26, 2010)

Aver si entiendo tengo el circuito que pusieron en el foro aqui de walkie talkie https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuito-walkie-talkie-422/

Mi pregunta como poner ese cable coaxial como y en que lugar especifico.

Saludos y gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## AleMarquE (Mar 26, 2010)

Lo tendrias que poner en el lugar de la antena, pero vas a tener que hacer algun tipo de adaptacion de impedancias para el cable me parece. Porque se supone que el circuito ese esta pensado para una antena con una cierta impedancia. 

igualmente... para que queres tener ambos sistemas? los queres tener en paralelo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 26, 2010)

cable con un balun o transformador  adaptador de impedancia,también podría funcionar así como esta sin nada,sera cuestion de probar haber como se comporta,


----------



## alexistkd (Mar 26, 2010)

Exactamente en paralelo bueno en pocas palabras poder comunicarme tanto alambrica como inalambricamente.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 26, 2010)

Es decir, estaciones móviles y estaciones fijas.


----------



## alexistkd (Mar 26, 2010)

Correcto y bueno tengo la idea para construir el circuito que esta aqui en el foro de walkie talkies lo que me preocupa es la parte alambrica que no entiendo muy bien no tengo muy claro en que parte del circuito adaptar para comunicarme alambricamente con un cable coxial.

Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 26, 2010)

es simple donde esta dibujada la antena ay va el cable y el adaptador de impedancia iria entre cable (  ===balun=== )


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 26, 2010)

Para que tanto brinco siendo el suelo tan parejo?

Ya tienes resuelto el problema del inalambrico, con el alambrico, usa audio de baja impedancia. Un amplificador de potencia para accionar el parlante, y un pre para mandar la señal de audio a la central.


----------



## alexistkd (Mar 26, 2010)

Disculpa pero no eso seria por medio de que cable? coaxial tambien? osea no es necesario adaptador de impedancia balun?


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 27, 2010)

no...

solo un cable de dos hilos. Eso si, blindado de ser posible para evitar interferencias ya que sera alta impedancia.


----------



## alexistkd (Mar 27, 2010)

eso iria donde va la antena en el circuito original cierto?


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 27, 2010)

no, por cada estación fija alambrica, todos ellos se van a la central donde esta el intercomunicador inalambrico, para ahi hacer la union de todas las terminales alambricas e inalambricas.


----------



## alexistkd (Mar 27, 2010)

woh ahora si me confundi bro disculpa plantiare mi idea nuevamente aver que no entiendo: mi idea es walkie talkies 2 que sirvan inalambricamente estabien pero a su vez si quiero conectarlos por medio de cables digamos a varios metros de distancia y poder comunicarme alambricamente.

Me imagino no hay algun circuito un esquema que tenga las 2 formas de comunicacion alambrica y inalambrica para visualizar mejor.


----------



## AleMarquE (Mar 27, 2010)

Lo que te dicen aca en el foro es que no mandes por el canal alambrico la misma señal modulada que estas mandando inalambricamente porque no es necesario, ademas de que es mas dificil por trabajar con radio frecuencias (RF). Esto es necesario cuando trabajas con enlases inalambricos por dos razones: 
1- si trataras de enviar audio por una antena necesitarias una antena desproporcionadamente grande que no tendria sentido. Ademas
2- si dicho caso existiera habrian interferencias porque todos transmitirian a la misma frec.
Pero en tu caso que queres hacer una conexion alambrica podes enviar lo que quieras por ahi, no tenes porque mandar la señal modulada.

Entonces en lugar de enviar eso enviá el audio solo sin montarlo en una portadora, simplemente el audio con algun amplificador para que el nivel de señal no sea tan chico. En el receptor vas a tener que tener tambien algun ampli y el parlante.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 27, 2010)

eso mismo digo yo...


----------



## alexistkd (Mar 29, 2010)

Estuve analizando esto no me queda claro, entonces no es posible hacer el walkie talkie alambrico e inalambrico ? digamos un dia lo quiera inalambrico y otro cableado?


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 30, 2010)

Es tan aberrante como tener un automovil con una abertura en el piso para caminar con el... (estilo picapiedra)...
O andas en automovil, o te bajas de el y caminas...
Me explico?


----------

